# Weed or Grass? Please Help.



## spenn (Sep 5, 2020)

I have tall fescue grass and I'm finding the attached weed/grass in my yard. Is it weed or grass? If weed, what do you recommend will neutralize it?

Thanks.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I cant see bigger pictures for some reason, but from the small ones it looks like poa annua seed heads. So to answer your question its both, its a weedy grass. Probably nothing you can do now, really. In the late summer put down a pre emergent to keep those seeds from germinating for next spring. There are a ton of threads on the topic if you wanna read more.


----------



## spenn (Sep 5, 2020)

Thanks for identifying my "problem."


----------



## spenn (Sep 5, 2020)

gm560, Can you see the bigger pictures now? I uploaded new pictures.


----------



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

Looks like poa annua to me. You'll see in a month or so it'll fall over and die in the heat. Like gm560 said pre-m (tenacity) if you wanna overseed or prodiamine if you can stomach not over seeding until next year. I had great results with prodiamine but this year I have found that I over seeded with a bag that was " recalled" for being contaminated with poa triv and poa annua. Shoot me.


----------



## spenn (Sep 5, 2020)

Thanks. Prodiamine sounds promising. I will post my final decision.


----------

